# Thanksgiving centerpieces



## Bethxxxx (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow, I can't believe how fast thanksgiving crept up on us! Anyway, thanksgiving dinner is at my house this year and I'm trying to come up with something creative for the table centerpiece. Any thought?


----------



## Cathy8 (Nov 21, 2006)

It's simple, but a nice arrangement of pumpkins and other squash always works for thanksgiving. Maybe add some sort of a fall colored leaf garland or something.


----------



## Mandy (Nov 25, 2006)

So what did you end up doing?


----------

